

Square's culture: "That makes us look really bad." - 10char
http://clayallsopp.com/posts/square-that-makes-us-look-really-bad/

======
mikeryan
The big question was whether the guy was a designer or not (the feedback
sounds like a designer). I run a small design and dev agency and my partner
(The creative director) won't let wireframe documents out the door that don't
look _designed_ even if in any other way they're perfect.

This is the nature of designers, and doesn't, necessarily, reflect a corporate
culture.

------
aaronbrethorst
Funny, I wish Jack's other company would say the same thing right now.

------
duaneb
Excuse my ignorance, but what made square look bad? I was expecting something,
uhh, embarrassing, and found... A twitter feed?

~~~
pedalpete
From what I can get, it's the design of the twitter feed. The article is
attempting to show how deeply ingrained design and detail is in the company,
along with being part of the team.

You'll often see internal tools will be the last place that design matters,
because customers don't see it.

~~~
duaneb
Yes, I'm not sure this is a positive thing about the company. I'm not buying
design, I'm buying a service, and I am not sure design of an internal twitter
feed would ever be something to blog about.

However, I am no designer, as it seems half of silicon valley is these days.
Perhaps it matters more than I can see.

~~~
pedalpete
I think it is more about attention to detail than just design. It is just that
design is how that attention to detail manifests in this example.

------
notatoad
That's a very misleading title.

~~~
dhugiaskmak
That blog post is ridiculous and makes Square look bad, so I'd say it's
accurate. It may not be what the author had in mind though.

------
dmor
This observation reminds me a lot of my time at Twilio. I think it comes down
to whether you have an owner mentality.

------
handelaar
Took me a while for the actual thing-that-makes-us-look-bad to snap into focus
here. Initially I thought it was having banks of monitors around the place
full of "We are so awesome". Turns out the hagiography was in the wrong font.

~~~
joe_the_user
Not just the wrong font, the whole list box is a mess. The spacing is the
biggest thing, maybe then the font.

I'm at the developer-who-knows-bad-design-when-he-see-it stage, which is
frustrating 'cause I what doesn't work and sort-of why but I don't really yet
know how to fix it. Well, at least partly...

